# Has anyone received a replacement Nexus that was refurbished?



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wondering if they are sending out refurbished handsets yet. I had to get mine warrantied out today and was wondering if I would likely receive a refurb?


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

My buddy received a certified new device today, no back cover or battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> My buddy received a certified new device today, no back cover or battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


was it basically flawless? no scratches or anything? Any problems with it?


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> My buddy received a certified new device today, no back cover or battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That is standard replacement method. They only replace what is bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Just wondering if they are sending out refurbished handsets yet. I had to get mine warrantied out today and was wondering if I would likely receive a refurb?


If you haven't had very long less than 60 days I wouldn't except a refurbished device. Demand new

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

About a week ago my brother got a "certified like new" nexus because I diagnosed his other with memory problems. Absolutely scracthless all the way around. I think when Verizon gets these backs they replace a lot of stuff. Replace the internals, keep the radios, replace the digitizer so it's scratch free, that kind of stuff.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> If you haven't had very long less than 60 days I wouldn't except a refurbished device. Demand new
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tried. They apparently can't do that.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> About a week ago my brother got a "certified like new" nexus because I diagnosed his other with memory problems. Absolutely scracthless all the way around. I think when Verizon gets these backs they replace a lot of stuff. Replace the internals, keep the radios, replace the digitizer so it's scratch free, that kind of stuff.


Would you say it was just as good or better than new? no problems?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Would you say it was just as good or better than new? no problems?


Now how could it be better than new.









It was as close to new as I could tell, and I have OCD with phones so I did a thorough inspection. I'll tell you what, if it's anything but new you better call them up and give them hell.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Now how could it be better than new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the thing. I did call and was pretty stern about getting a new phone. They stated that because of their policy, since its out of the 14 day return policy that they will ship a refurb. I did get a cool rep who gave me free overnight shipping, but I'm really only worried about screen banding and dead pixels. I know I can return it and get another one but I hate the hassel. I have gotten better refurb phones on my droid x but since the phone is so new I want a new one. Apparently they dont do that.


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> My buddy received a certified new device today, no back cover or battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Certified new? Lol. I run a warranty center... if your phone came with no back cover and no battery its a refurb. Sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Certified new? Lol. I run a warranty center... if your phone came with no back cover and no battery its a refurb. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think he ment certified like new


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gentlemen gentlemen..... I run a warranty center.... its apparent you guys don't know how the warranty process works with Verizon and Samsung. When you send your broken phone back it goes to a central processor at Verizon to be checked over for "warranty only flaws" such as a bad radio, bad pixel etc.. the phones that have liquid damage or physical damage are immediately crushed and recycled as raw material. The ones that are deemed factory defects are sent to Samsung in south Korea where they undergo the same scrutiny. 100% of the phones that go to Samsung are dismantled and the case and many of the internals are crushed and turned into raw material. The only thing coming out of south Korea that makes these phones refurbished is that they have reused silicone and possibly reused main boards.... everything else is brand spanking new.... so in essence the phone is basically brand new. Don't worry that its a refurb. Seriously

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Gentlemen gentlemen..... I run a warranty center.... its apparent you guys don't know how the warranty process works with Verizon and Samsung. When you send your broken phone back it goes to a central processor at Verizon to be checked over for "warranty only flaws" such as a bad radio, bad pixel etc.. the phones that have liquid damage or physical damage are immediately crushed and recycled as raw material. The ones that are deemed factory defects are sent to Samsung in south Korea where they undergo the same scrutiny. 100% of the phones that go to Samsung are dismantled and the case and many of the internals are crushed and turned into raw material. The only thing coming out of south Korea that makes these phones refurbished is that they have reused silicone and possibly reused main boards.... everything else is brand spanking new.... so in essence the phone is basically brand new. Don't worry that its a refurb. Seriously
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is what I was looking for. Thank you good sir


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, after 30 days your phone is no longer brand new and you can't possibly expect any company to replace your device with a brand new one after 30 days. What electronic company on planet earth does that? 99% of the companies on planet earth don't do that. You can't go back to ford after 30 days and say I want a new car.... you can't go back to Sony and demand a new PlayStation.... you can't just trade in your computer from dell and demand a new one...

So why in gods name does all of the rules magically change when it comes to cell phones??? Remember, your 2 year contract and monthly payment goes to verizon for the right to place a phone call on the network... NOT for a flawlessly working phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Thats the thing. I did call and was pretty stern about getting a new phone. They stated that because of their policy, since its out of the 14 day return policy that they will ship a refurb. I did get a cool rep who gave me free overnight shipping, but I'm really only worried about screen banding and dead pixels. I know I can return it and get another one but I hate the hassel. I have gotten better refurb phones on my droid x but since the phone is so new I want a new one. Apparently they dont do that.


That's standard.









I haven't seen a lot if any dead pixel reports on the GN, I wouldn't worry abotu that.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Also the banding issue is standard for this type of screen at low brightness. Turn up brightness until they vanish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Gentlemen gentlemen..... I run a warranty center.... its apparent you guys don't know how the warranty process works with Verizon and Samsung. When you send your broken phone back it goes to a central processor at Verizon to be checked over for "warranty only flaws" such as a bad radio, bad pixel etc.. the phones that have liquid damage or physical damage are immediately crushed and recycled as raw material. The ones that are deemed factory defects are sent to Samsung in south Korea where they undergo the same scrutiny. 100% of the phones that go to Samsung are dismantled and the case and many of the internals are crushed and turned into raw material. The only thing coming out of south Korea that makes these phones refurbished is that they have reused silicone and possibly reused main boards.... everything else is brand spanking new.... so in essence the phone is basically brand new. Don't worry that its a refurb. Seriously
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What about the devices that are tested and received as no fault found? They can't be sent back for warranty and won't be destroyed if they are not damaged to a certain extent (minor cosmetic flaws). Who refurbishes them? New Breed? I have received quite a few banged up and dented refurbished devices, 2 Droid Xs that were really bad. One had all 4 corners banged up as if it had been dropped a lot and one corner had a gouge out of it. One had what appeared to be a tiny hair on the screen. When I tried to brush it away, it was actually a chip in the screen that had not fully detached. And about a dozen Blackberries - usually took 2 or 3 refurbs to get a good quality one of those.

Now I did have a refurb Droid Incredible 2 and that was flawless the first time and many other good refurbs as well. So while they can be good, there is still some room for improvement.


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

abqnm said:


> What about the devices that are tested and received as no fault found? They can't be sent back for warranty and won't be destroyed if they are not damaged to a certain extent (minor cosmetic flaws). Who refurbishes them? New Breed? I have received quite a few banged up and dented refurbished devices, 2 Droid Xs that were really bad. One had all 4 corners banged up as if it had been dropped a lot and one corner had a gouge out of it. One had what appeared to be a tiny hair on the screen. When I tried to brush it away, it was actually a chip in the screen that had not fully detached. And about a dozen Blackberries - usually took 2 or 3 refurbs to get a good quality one of those.
> 
> Now I did have a refurb Droid Incredible 2 and that was flawless the first time and many other good refurbs as well. So while they can be good, there is still some room for improvement.


I got a returned ogd1 and it had a lot of little craps in the screen on the inside.


----------



## nosman614 (Jan 15, 2012)

bowtieduece said:


> My buddy received a certified new device today, no back cover or battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I had to do so, but the device looked brand new. It's just the standard packaging. The phone has only been out for a little over a month. It would be surprising if they had refurbished devices already. Plus the one I had replaced was rebooting all the time on me, and the one I got back doesn't. I don't think someone would return a perfectly working G-Nex


----------



## liquid0624 (Jun 8, 2011)

CLNR's are not refurbs.


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

I gave my wife my RAZR so I could buy a Nexus. It developed a problem getting 3G, so I was sent a replacement.The replacement had 3 scratches on the machined MOTOROLA logo at the top, and one small scratch on the glass. I called VZW back when I got home and less than 24 hours later a had another replacement in hand, and that one was perfect. Dont accept one that isnt perfect, they will send another one out immediately if it isnt.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

liquid0624 said:


> CLNR's are not refurbs.


Can you elaborate on that statement? Certified Like New Replacement would mean that it is not new. If it is not new or contains at least some re-used parts, then it by definition would be refurbished, would it not?


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

i received a replaement phone on monday that was scratched to hell. looked like someone dropped it like 4-5 times then packaged it. obv i called and got a second replacement. this one was flawless, and i looked it over for about 20 mins. ill post pics of the first replacement for lulz...


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

_*Lower Right corner*_









_*Upper Left Corner*_









_*Right by my Thumb scratch*_









this is straight from the FEDEX box.....


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol yeah that looks like the Droid X's I got.

To the gentleman who posted he runs a warranty center, if this has been sent back to Samsung and the only thing that has been reused is some of the internals... Yeah I don't think so. This was likely one of the no fault found ones that was just tested and shipped back out.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Lol yeah that looks like the Droid X's I got.
> 
> To the gentleman who posted he runs a warranty center, if this has been sent back to Samsung and the only thing that has been reused is some of the internals... Yeah I don't think so. This was likely one of the no fault found ones that was just tested and shipped back out.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I had to email the reps pics of the phone, luckily i had just opened the box i doubt if i had the phone all day they would have believed me. they were skeptical as it was, understandibly. ive gotten probably 4-5 replacement phones from Verizon over the last 5 years, and ive never had one that wasnt in perfect condition besides this one.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> I had to email the reps pics of the phone, luckily i had just opened the box i doubt if i had the phone all day they would have believed me. they were skeptical as it was, understandibly. ive gotten probably 4-5 replacement phones from Verizon over the last 5 years, and ive never had one that wasnt in perfect condition besides this one.


You are lucky then. I have had way too many to count that were not even close to "Like New." I have never been questioned though when I report an issue with one since I have a history of not accepting them if they are even scratched, as that is always the condition they get mine back in. I went through 6 Blackberry Tours within 10 days because they kept sending ones that were actually broken or physically damaged. Gouges in the screens, wouldn't activate, one actually had the plastic portion of the USB connector broken most of the way off. It was just pins for the most part. I have only had one in the last 12 months though and that was after the 4 Droid X's in a month they gave me an Incredible 2 that was perfect. So it is hit or miss, but I can't believe they still don't have a handle on quality there and let crap like your device out the door.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

So I just got my replacement gnex and it is flawless. It actually is better than the new one. it benchmarks better and is sooo much smoother. I'm glad I got lucky on this one. The only thing that I see that could maybe be wrong is on the settings screen, about 2/3rd's of the way down when it is switching from the darker gradient to lighter it looks a little green. But when I turn the phone sideways it shows up in the same place also, so I believe that it must just be the rendering of the OS. I don't remember if my old phone had it this bad but I think it did.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> So I just got my replacement gnex and it is flawless. It actually is better than the new one. it benchmarks better and is sooo much smoother. I'm glad I got lucky on this one. The only thing that I see that could maybe be wrong is on the settings screen, about 2/3rd's of the way down when it is switching from the darker gradient to lighter it looks a little green. But when I turn the phone sideways it shows up in the same place also, so I believe that it must just be the rendering of the OS. I don't remember if my old phone had it this bad but I think it did.


This can be fixed I've seen it somewhere... search different setting screen or different screens in gnex. In any case its not hardware.

f2e


----------



## DarkTattoo (Aug 19, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. Here's my story, I actually traded a brand new Droid Razr (it had wifi issues) for a refurbished G-Nex from Verizon which due to there policies I had to buy the battery and back on my own,boo, which sucke4d since I was already trading new for refurbished.. Why because I bought it during the Amazon penny sale(Black Friday) and They would only allow me to return it for the same which I had done once already. Here's the thing with refurbed units...for the most I find them better than new ones as they have been taken care of better than phones that are mass produced and boxed. I have yet to buy a new phone that hasn't had to be exchanged and I buy ALOT of phones. So the moral of the story is new vs refurbished is really just in your head. I love my G-Nex and it was COMPLETELY FLAWLESS in every aspect. Verizon can also trace the unit to tell you if anyone ever owned it or if it wa s an open-box type deal. I hope this helps you out, Good Luck and remeber to always Live It, Love It, Android-Life.........Droooooooiiiiid!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

DarkTattoo said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Here's my story, I actually traded a brand new Droid Razr (it had wifi issues) for a refurbished G-Nex from Verizon which due to there policies I had to buy the battery and back on my own,boo, which sucke4d since I was already trading new for refurbished.. Why because I bought it during the Amazon penny sale(Black Friday) and They would only allow me to return it for the same which I had done once already. Here's the thing with refurbed units...for the most I find them better than new ones as they have been taken care of better than phones that are mass produced and boxed. I have yet to buy a new phone that hasn't had to be exchanged and I buy ALOT of phones. So the moral of the story is new vs refurbished is really just in your head. I love my G-Nex and it was COMPLETELY FLAWLESS in every aspect. Verizon can also trace the unit to tell you if anyone ever owned it or if it wa s an open-box type deal. I hope this helps you out, Good Luck and remeber to always Live It, Love It, Android-Life.........Droooooooiiiiid!


I am not saying that the CLN aren't good, but there are some quality control issues. More often than not, the refurbs have been better performing than the new ones. I just feel they need to deal with the ones that are no fault found differently.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> This can be fixed I've seen it somewhere... search different setting screen or different screens in gnex. In any case its not hardware.
> 
> f2e


cant find it anywhere


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> About a week ago my brother got a "certified like new" nexus because I diagnosed his other with memory problems. Absolutely scracthless all the way around. I think when Verizon gets these backs they replace a lot of stuff. Replace the internals, keep the radios, replace the digitizer so it's scratch free, that kind of stuff.


How do you test for bad ram?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I got a new replacement today that has hardware #10 and I can see definitely considerably better radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

kshen1 said:


> I got a new replacement today that has hardware #10 and I can see definitely considerably better radios.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I actually just called because the green banding is pretty bad, so they are sending me another replacement. Hopefully it will be revision 10


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hardware 10, revision 10, what are you guys talking about? 

edit: never mind, I see it in the bootloader. My device is from launch day and it's revision 9, any idea when the version 10's started showing up, and does anyone know what all the differences are?


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> Hardware 10, revision 10, what are you guys talking about?
> 
> edit: never mind, I see it in the bootloader. My device is from launch day and it's revision 9, any idea when the version 10's started showing up, and does anyone know what all the differences are?


From my experience the screen is different. Not too much, but you'll notice it immediately switching over. I kind of like it.

I will have a video of the comparison of the two up on AndroidSPIN.com In the coming days. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

kshen1 said:


> From my experience the screen is different. Not too much, but you'll notice it immediately switching over. I kind of like it.
> 
> I will have a video of the comparison of the two up on AndroidSPIN.com In the coming days.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That is strange... What about the people that unlocked on 4.0.1 and were showing HW8? And then after updating to 4.0.2 OTA they changed to HW9? If the screen were physically different, then I don't think that version would change when updating the OS... Mine started as HW8 and when I took the OTA and unlocked it was then HW9.

There is, however a lot of inconsistency in the AMOLED panels. I have looked at numerous different ones and they all vary slightly, even in color tint and the banding or the linen effect.

In your test, how many different HW9 and HW10 examples are you using?


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i got a .09 replacement for my .10, screen is actually better on the .09, way less banding. and the hw10 rumor about it being made in korea after 1/1/2012 is false because i got mine before christmas


----------



## famine (Jun 6, 2011)

i'll never understand the the whole "i bought a new phone.. so i should get a new replacement" ..... when in the history of warranties in electronics have you ever been given a new piece of equipment as a replacement OTHER than when a refurbished one wasn't available? probably never. refurbished devices being sent out is the new "in house repairman" they used to have with TV warranties.. would you rather send your new phone off to be fixed or wait for some guy at a store to get around to fixing it? or a perfectly good replacement sent overnight to you? /endsoapboxrant


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you go through Verizon or Asurion? I filed a claim with Asurion and they overnighted me a brand new one.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> Did you go through Verizon or Asurion? I filed a claim with Asurion and they overnighted me a brand new one.


Asurion must not have had enough refurbs yet. Plus with Asurion you are paying a deductible and there is no guarantee it will be new.


----------



## destes37 (Jun 6, 2011)

Chances are they are all new unit since they are so new. If you dial *#*#786#*#* you can verify if it is a refurb, clnr or new. give her a go 

FYI, i saw that code in another forum and it works for me


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

destes37 said:


> Chances are they are all new unit since they are so new. If you dial *#*#786#*#* you can verify if it is a refurb, clnr or new. give her a go
> 
> FYI, i saw that code in another forum and it works for me


I wouldn't make that speculation since it has already been stated by multiple posters in the thread that they have received damaged devices which are quite obviously not new. That may have been true in the first few weeks, but 2 months later, not so much.

Asurion is a different story, as they will receive less replacement requests since it is damage claims and loss. They also have less of a stock of refurbs as they haven't taken in as many phones as Verizon for warranty claims nor are there enough surplus refurbs coming from Samsung for them to buy yet.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

destes37 said:


> Chances are they are all new unit since they are so new. If you dial *#*#786#*#* you can verify if it is a refurb, clnr or new. give her a go
> 
> FYI, i saw that code in another forum and it works for me


 THAT is a pretty cool and useful info screen. Folks in this thread asserting they did or didn't get a refurb should check their hunches with this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

But the total talk time was way off, said I had 487 hours of incoming calls since 12/16 on 297 calls. Lol my ear would have rotted off listening to somebody babble that much!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Certified new? Lol. I run a warranty center... if your phone came with no back cover and no battery its a refurb. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Incorrect. The average turn around time for a refurb to be triaged and ready to be sent to a customer is 60-90 days. If you request a new model in this timeframe, Verizon has no choice but to simply take a new phone, keep the back and battery, and put it in a certified like new box to.keep the policy uniform.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Certified new? Lol. I run a warranty center... if your phone came with no back cover and no battery its a refurb. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Incorrect. The average turn around time for a refurb to be triaged and ready to be sent to a customer is 60-90 days. If you request a new model in this timeframe, Verizon has no choice but to simply take a new phone, keep the back and battery, and put it in a certified like new box to.keep the policy uniform.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Asurion must not have had enough refurbs yet. Plus with Asurion you are paying a deductible and there is no guarantee it will be new.


Yea that's true, but my phone was water damaged







so the deductible was worth it to me
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Vzw replaced mine on 2/7. Was in a refurbished box with sticker. Rtu recondition status. NO. So its a new phone, no battery no back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

dont know if this is cool or not but i think i might have a hybrid phone. my hw revision # says 9 but my cpu hw revision # shows 10. anybody else?


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

its such a pain in the a** to get a refurb phone. I got a total of 3 refurbs from asurion when I had a D2, given a D2 is a crap phone, but the refurbs were always worse than the one I sent in.


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

I've gotten multiple "like new" Gnex from verizon they all had constant 4g/3g drops and a purple tint on the screen. I ended up just sending them back and am now waiting for the supposed update to fix the constant 4g drops on my first phone.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Kurbeross said:


> I've gotten multiple "like new" Gnex from verizon they all had constant 4g/3g drops and a purple tint on the screen. I ended up just sending them back and am now waiting for the supposed update to fix the constant 4g drops on my first phone.


Strangely enough, the two devices (of 4) that I got from Verizon that were having the constant network drops were both brand new. Once I finally got a good one it was actually refurbished and has been the best device so far. I guess the refurbished one got better quality control compared to the new ones, at least in my case.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

destes37 said:


> Chances are they are all new unit since they are so new. If you dial *#*#786#*#* you can verify if it is a refurb, clnr or new. give her a go
> 
> FYI, i saw that code in another forum and it works for me


Thanks for this tip, it's been a nice little tool. I received a replacement GNex yesterday and the phone states it has NOT been reconditioned. But, the phone talk time exceeds 80 hours and has gone through 617 calls. I've made zero calls on this device. Not to mention the issues I have with the phone; dropped call/signal, loud rattle upon vibration.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i just got a CLNR today, i dunno the screen seems way more blue then my original, and also this refurb is 09 hardware not 10 (my original is 09) this one is going back, it's extremely blue stock out of the box.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

I have had only good experiences with the refurb phones, they are better than new because they get tested before going out the door. If Samsung runs the same as any other manufacturer these days, they would sample only a statistically significant number of them.
My "virgin" gnex had bad radio hardware, new certified phone has been fantastic.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

My Refurb has been a godsend. I was a victim of the 4g data drops and since getting my refurbs I haven't had any problems. Hell my GPS even locks now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

